# PSU for Core2Duo rig.



## ZEUSS (Jun 25, 2012)

Here are my specifications:

Intel core2duo E8600 + Cooler Master DI5-9HDSL-0L-GP Cooler
4 GB RAM(2*2Gigs)
9600GT GDDR3 512MB(planning to upgrade by EOY)
500 GB WD
500 GB Seagate(Might swap one of them for 1TB by EOY..Effective would be 1.5TB)

CoolerMaster Elite 310 Cabinet + 120 mm fan at back(CM) + 60 mm fan at front(CM)

Can you suggest me a nice futureproof PSU for the setup...which would fit in the cabinet ?
Budget = If its suits the setup + my future needs ready to spend around 3.5 -4k


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 25, 2012)

Seasonic S12II 520 @ 4K, the best at your budget.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 25, 2012)

^^ As for now, please refrain from suggesting Seasonic PSUs. Availibility & RMA might be a big issue in coming future. 
@OP: Buy Corsair GS600 @4K


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 25, 2012)

^^Why is that so ? pls elaborate.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ As for now, please refrain from suggesting Seasonic PSUs. Availibility & RMA might be a big issue in coming future.
> @OP: Buy Corsair GS600 @4K



GS600 is around 4.7k and not 4k, so it is out of budget.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ As for now, please refrain from suggesting Seasonic PSUs. Availibility & RMA might be a big issue in coming future.
> @OP: Buy Corsair GS600 @4K



May I know why so?


----------



## ZEUSS (Jun 26, 2012)

I think i will go with the corsair one ...any ideas on warranty for corsair ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2012)

ZEUSS said:


> I think i will go with the corsair one ...any ideas on warranty for corsair ?



Warranty Info Corsair


----------



## ZEUSS (Jun 26, 2012)

Btw just to confirm...it would fit in my cabinet right ? Cooler master elite 310 ?...ordering it from flipkart.

Thanks to all


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah it will fit.


----------

